

Employee Equity: The Liquidation Overhang - okeumeni
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/10/employee-equity-the-liquidation-overhang.html

======
seanc
Often in these situations the buying company will still put some money in for
employee retention bonuses. So employees may not get a huge windfall up front,
but they often get at least something, spread out over a year or two.

~~~
neworbit
True. Or they'll do a carveout for management/founders. But if team members
see that there's nothing there post-acquisition, the resumes start flying.

